# Problème batterie iPhone 4



## Thr_ju (29 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous. 
Heureux détenteur d'un IP4 depuis le 24, je commence un peu à m'inquiéter de la batterie, surtout après avoir lu pas mal de commentaire spositifs sur le sujet.

Alors voilà, hier vers 18h batterie rechargée à 100%. J'ai désactivé le push, la localisation, la luminosité est à 1/4, j'ai fermé toutes les applis en tache de fond. Bref, je pense avoir fait ce qu'il fallait. 37 minutes d'utilisation seulement depuis la charge et je suis à 55% de batterie.

De plus, hier soir au coucher elle était à 78% et ce matin au réveil à 58%, ça fait vraiment beaucoup de perte pour une nuit en veille!

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (29 Juin 2010)

Salut, 

De 100% à 37% tu utilisais quoi comme appli ? de la vidéo HD ? sinon effectivement ça me paraît légé... Je n'ai pas encore d'iPhone 4 d'autres vont sans doute pouvoir donner leur avis


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Juin 2010)

Ben rien d'extraordinaire un peu de tel, un peu de SMS et de mail, un pti jeu et voilà.

Mais de toutes façon, le 20% en moins pour une nuit en veille (sans aucune tache de fond) c'est pas normal à mon sens.


----------



## davegmp (29 Juin 2010)

A savoir que si le téléphone cherche du réseau, car le réseau reçu est faible, la batterie se vide plus vite!
Exemple flagrant en voiture....


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Juin 2010)

Oui enfin la il est resté toute la nuit sur ma table de nuit en plein Paris ou je capte parfaitement le réseau.

Personne d autre n'a de problème de batterie?


----------



## Rémi M (30 Juin 2010)

Batterie défectueuse ?  Vide la complètement, jusqu'à que ton iPhone s'eteigne par lui même et recharge le a fond, laisse le une heure fermer et réutilise le comme d'habitude et dis nous quoi.


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Juin 2010)

Bon bah rebelote cette nuit. Mon iP4 ne tient pas la veille. 19% hier à 23h (sans aucune appli en tache de fond bien sur), vide (éteint) ce matin à 8h.

Je tente une charge complète et un repos d'une heure et je vous dit ce qu'il en est mais je n'y crois pas trop.


----------



## DJimé (1 Juillet 2010)

Salut Thr_ju,

j'ai le même problème que toi, j'ai mis en route mon iphone après l'avoir reçu et ce jusqu'à ce qu'il s'eteigne . Je l'ai rechargé jusqu'à ce qu'il atteigne 100 %. Cela a mis environ 3 h. 
Et la après l'avoir utilisé  mais pas trop non plus, j'ai passé 3 appels de 5 minutes, envoyer 2 ou 3 sms, écouté de la musique pendant 1 minute, quitté toutes les applications du multitâche, luminosité de l'écran réduit de moitié, désactivation du Wifi et du Push, passage en mode vibreur et activation du mode veille, je suis tomber à 0% vers les 20H alors que j'étais à 30% vers les 16H30 !
J'ai donc appelé Un conseiller Apple pour lui dire que ma batterie ne tient pas, et m'a dit de restaurer les réglages de l'iPhone.
Même si je ne croit pas que cela va résoudre le problème, je l'ai fait avant de recharger mon iPhone, complètement éteint, toute la nuit. On verras ce que ça va donner demain matin.
Comme c'est mon 1er iPhone je ne sais pas si une telle décharge soit normal mais quand on nous promet 300H en veille et que je passe de 30% à 0% en 4H de veille, je me dis qu'il y a un problème !

Enfin bref, si tu as des news de ton coté Thr_ju, merci de me tenir au courant.


----------



## Thr_ju (1 Juillet 2010)

Bon... J'ai restauré et enregistré en nouvel iphone, mais ça ne change rien. 20% de perte pour 8h de veille. 

J'ai rappelé Apple et j'ai RDV mardi prochain à l'apple store Opéra pour un SAV. En espérant qu'il ai du stock pour me l'échanger.

Et non ça n'est pas normal vu que l'iP4 de ma femme perd à peine 1% en une nuit de veille. Et elle ne désactive pas tous ce qui bouffe la batterie pour l'économiser au max elle!!

A suivre...


----------



## DJimé (2 Juillet 2010)

Quand à moi on m'échange mon iphone 4 contre un nouveau via UPS, on verras se que ça donne ?!


----------



## Pouasson (2 Juillet 2010)

J'confirme, rien de normal...

J'suis actuellement à 32% en l'ayant chargé mardi soir... J'ai téléphoné 4 ou 5h, fait quelques recherches internet, un peu de jeu vidéo, quelques recherches sur Maps...


----------



## Thr_ju (2 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma part rendez-vous a l apple store opéra mardi.

En espérant qu'ils acceptent de me l'échanger dune part et qu'ils en aient en stock ce qui n'est pas gagné...


----------



## macjjb (4 Juillet 2010)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Pour ma part rendez-vous a l apple store opéra mardi.
> 
> En espérant qu'ils acceptent de me l'échanger dune part et qu'ils en aient en stock ce qui n'est pas gagné...



Pour ma part j'ai eu le même problème
la 3g consomme beaucoup
je l'ai désactivé et la nuit l'iphone consomme 2 à 3%
j'ai gardé la wifi , le push est désactivé
ci-joint les conseils d'apple pour la batterie

http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/iphone.html


----------



## DJimé (8 Juillet 2010)

Alors Thr_ju, quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Thr_ju (9 Juillet 2010)

Salut!

Désolé pour ce long silence.

Alors, mes aventures: mardi, je vais a l'Apple Store. Déjà le genius que j'ai vu étais pas sympa. Ensuite, il branche mon iP4 à son mac pour faire son diagnostic, et me dit: "Non monsieur votre batterie n'a pas de problème." Je lui dit que si, que je perd 20% en une nuit de veille etc... Il me dit "Je peux rien mon outil de diagnostic me dit que tout est normal". Alors là je lui dit: "Monsieur c'est simple je ne veux pas garder cet iPhone, qu'est ce qu'on fait?"

Là il va chercher son manager en ralant. Le gars était déjà plus sympa et m'a dit. De toute façon on en a pas je ne peux pas vous le changer. Je lui que je m'en fout je veux juste qu'on me le change même si c'est dans 2 semaines. Il me dit on vous appelera quand on en aura et me file un papier ou ya pas grand chose de marqué dessus donc j'y crois pas trop.

Le lendemain, coup de telephone "Bonjour monsieur, Apple Store Opéra, votre nouvel iPhone est arrivé". J'y go, et là on me l'échange sans rien me demander et sans rien tester.

Première nuit, suspense... 1% en moins avec wifi activé. C'est déjà mieux que les 20% alors je suis satisfait!


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Juillet 2010)

Il faut penser à faire le "rodage" de la batterie avant toute utilisation. Un cycle de décharge/recharge complet permettra d'exploiter au mieux la batterie.

A+


----------



## Thr_ju (9 Juillet 2010)

C'est fait. 

Et je l'avais fait également avec l'ancien.


----------



## stef69200 (9 Juillet 2010)

Je trouve aussi que la batterie à vraiment tendance à se décharger sans forcément avec de grosses utilisations.
Je pense que les réels problèmes de réception y sont peut être pour quelque chose,moi je vois bien qu'il recherche fréquemment le réseau,même dans des zones très bien couvertes (je suis à Lyon).
Je n'ai pas encore déchargé complètement la batterie, je vais le faire et vous tiendrai au courant.

Mais je reste sceptique sur la soi disant meilleure autonomie que les iphones précédents....


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Juillet 2010)

Oui quelkun l'avait dit plus, il est clair qu'un signal réseau faible consomme de l'énergie puisque le système cherche en permanence à l'améliorer.

Apple avait annoncé +16% par rapport au 3GS.

A+


----------



## stef69200 (9 Juillet 2010)

Concernant le réseau,c'est vraiment étonnant:
j'ai fréquemment la réception maxi mais avec une indication gprs, puis ça repasse en 3g, jamais en edge...

je peut en effet croire que ma batterie se décharge trop rapidement, du fait d'une recherche permanente de réception, chose anormale puisque je suis entouré d'antennes ....


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Juillet 2010)

Bizarre en effet. Peut-être dans ce cas que ta batterie est défectueuse ? 

A+


----------



## AlexZen (10 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma part je ne comprend pas tout. 
Je pense qu'il y a des taches qui tournent et qui bouffent la batterie.
Hier soir je le recharge a fond, ce matin 49% de batterie, je regarde dans les prefs : 9h en veille et 12 min d'utilisation. 
Hier avant de le mettre en charge j'étais a 2j20h de veille pour 4h30 d'utilisation. 
Je précise que je coupe a la main les applis qui tournent en multitache.

Sinon la localisation est activée, la 3G aussi.
Je pense que l'utilisateur ne doit pas s'embêter a devoir couper tel ou tel appli (3G ou non, localisation ou non, wifi ou non, etc) je suis assez déçu de devoir jouer a ça.

Ça serait bien que les gens mettent leur quotas de veille et utilisation, on pourrait faire un comparatif


----------



## ced68 (10 Juillet 2010)

Mon utilisation : 1h09m
Veille : 16h33
Autonomie restante : 89%

Moi je la trouve très bien cette batterie!

Pour info cette nuit j'ai perdu 2% de batterie pdt la veille.


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Juillet 2010)

AlexZen a dit:


> Je pense que l'utilisateur ne doit pas s'embêter a devoir couper tel ou tel appli (3G ou non, localisation ou non, wifi ou non, etc) je suis assez déçu de devoir jouer a ça.


C'est exact. Malheureusement les batteries n'ont pas l'autonomie adéquat pour l'utilisation que nous en avons. Les fabricants tentent peut-être de mettre la charrue avant les boeufs : si les batteries ne sont pas suffisamment optimisées pour offrir un confort correct autant rester sur des systèmes monotâches par ex. 

A+


----------



## Dead head (10 Juillet 2010)

AlexZen a dit:


> (&#8230 Sinon la localisation est activée, la 3G aussi.
> Je pense que l'utilisateur ne doit pas s'embêter a devoir couper tel ou tel appli (3G ou non, localisation ou non, wifi ou non, etc) je suis assez déçu de devoir jouer a ça. (&#8230



Je ne suis pas d'accord. Plus on en demande à une batterie, plus elle se décharge, c'est logique. Je trouve normal de désactiver la localisation quand je ne m'en sers pas (ça bouffe pas mal d'énergie). Je ne garde pas le wifi connecté quand je dors (comme quelqu'un dit le faire ici), je n'en vois pas l'intérêt (et ça bouffe aussi de l'énergie).

Si tu laisses chez toi toutes les lumières allumées même quand tu dors, si le téléviseur fonctionne même quand tu ne le regardes pas, ça me paraît logique que tu consommes plus d'électricité que si tu fais attention (ce que tu appelles "devoir jouer à ça"). Que cette énergie provienne du réseau électrique ou d'une batterie, c'est la même chose.

Les batteries de nos jours ont une autonomie qu'on n'imaginait même pas il y a quelques années. Des progrès énormes ont été faits. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a qui ne sont jamais contents.


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Les batteries de nos jours ont une autonomie qu'on n'imaginait même pas il y a quelques années. Des progrès énormes ont été faits. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a qui ne sont jamais contents.


Personne ne le nie, je crois qu'on en est tous conscients même si nous n'avons pas les mêmes attentes. Toutefois, il me parait plus cohérent de proposer un appareil performant mais homogène plutôt qu'un appareil "multi-tout" qui sera handicapé par une autonomie perfectible. Certes, il y'a la possibilité d'optimiser son autonomie mais comme le fait remarquer Alexzen, c'est cocasse de devoir gérer l'ensemble des paramètres de connexion afin d'éviter que la batterie ne s'épuise en un rien de temps. Il y'a des limites et je crois qu'on n'est dans la limite inférieure de ce qui pourrait être acceptable !

A+


----------



## Thr_ju (11 Juillet 2010)

Personnellement je suis persuadé qu'il y avait un problème de batterie avec mon précédent ip4. Je perdais 20% de ma charge en une nuit de veille alors que maintenant je perd a peine 1% avec les mêmes réglages.

La je suis a 65% restants avec 2 jours et 2 heures de veille et 2h35 d utilisation. Ça me parait pas mal du tout. Je désactive la 3G quand je ne m'en sert pas mais sinon le reste est activé.

Donc oui je suis content de ma batterie


----------



## dyxos (14 Juillet 2010)

Je pense également avoir un problème.
Hier mon iphone 4 avait 33 % de batterie, vers minuit. Je le laisse en veille avec juste le wifi activé, ce matin à 7h30 il était éteint..

Par contre je n'ai pas encore mon forfait, attendant le portage du numéro. Peut être ceci a un effet ? Par exemple si le portable cherche un reseau viable ne permanence. Je vois pourtant les barres le nom du réseau Orange, je ne peux juste pas téléphoner et je n'ai pass la 3G.

Si je dois effectuer un retour, comment ceci se passe t-il ? Je n'habite pas près d'un apple store..

Merci.


----------



## Thr_ju (14 Juillet 2010)

Salut tout le monde.

Petit feedback sur mon nouvel iPhone.

Rechargé a 100% vendredi dernier. Arrivé a 3% hier soir avec 4 jours et 16 heures en veille et 6h30 en utilisation. Je désactive la 3G quand je ne m'en sert pas, sinon le reste est activé. L'utilisation c'est principalement des jeux des appels, SMS, mails et un peu de lecture vidéo.

Je pense que c'est plutôt pas mal. En tous cas je suis très satisfait par rapport au premier qui ne tenait pas la charge.


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Juillet 2010)

dyxos a dit:


> Par contre je n'ai pas encore mon forfait, attendant le portage du numéro. Peut être ceci a un effet ?


C'est la recherche d'un réseau qui consomme de l'énergie ou lorsque le signal est trop faible. Lorsque le réseau est suffisamment bon, même si les appels ne sont pas possibles, la consommation d'énergie redevient normale. 

A+


----------



## dyxos (14 Juillet 2010)

3 h 30 d'utilisation , 5 h en veille, batterie à 50 %, utilisé en mode avion avec juste le wifi, c'est normal ?


----------



## Roni57050 (16 Juillet 2010)

Moi jai chargé le mien hier a 20h a 100% et je me retrouve ce matin avec 29% et 3h40 dutilisation et 15h06 de veille, est ce normal ? Je ne pense pas ca me parait faible 29% alors que je ne fais rien de special, de plus quand je suis en 3g je vois les pourcentage de la batterie descendre chaque minute pratiquement. Je pense que ma batterie a un probleme donc je vais aller la changer mais est ce que cest gratuit ? Et il faut que jaille ou je lai acheter ou dans un magasin apple ?


----------



## Roni57050 (20 Juillet 2010)

Hello, avec l'iphone 4 on est censer pouvoir rester 6h sur internet en 3g alors que moi avec le mien au bout de 3h de navigation en 3g le tel est a 10% de batterie. Donc je pense que ma batterie est mauvaise. Ma question est : est ce qu'avec la garantie apple peut me changer mon iphone ou ma batterie ?                                                                                 PS : je suis chez orange


----------



## PadawanMac (20 Juillet 2010)

Si ta batterie présente un réel défaut de fonctionnement, y'a pas de raison.

A+


----------



## Roni57050 (20 Juillet 2010)

D'accord merci et vous pensez que cest gratuit ? Je peux l'ammener chez orange qui l'enverra a Apple ? Car je n'habite pa a proximite d'un magasin Apple.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux appeler Apple également, ils enverront un livreur chez toi pour récupérer l'iPhone, même pas besoin de te déplacer.


----------



## Roni57050 (20 Juillet 2010)

Ah carement d'accord merci je fais sa lundi car je suis en vacances


----------



## Nibz (21 Juillet 2010)

Avez-vous essayez ca?
http://appletoolbox.com/2010/07/ios-4-0-1-poor-battery-life-fix/


----------



## Roni57050 (21 Juillet 2010)

Non car meme avant le 4.0.1 ca me faisait donc ca sert a rien je vais le faire changer.


----------



## Roni57050 (23 Juillet 2010)

Donc bah voila jai appeler Apple et ils vienne me reprendre l'iphone lundi et m'en ramene un autre 3 a 5 jours apres, mais y a t il des risques qu'ils me ramenent le meme iphone avec seulement la batterie changer ? Ou c'est sur a 100% qu'ils men ramenent un neuf ?


----------



## Rémi M (23 Juillet 2010)

Ce sera un iPhone reconditionne, un iPhone qui a eu un problème, Apple l'a répare, a change l'écran, la coque arrière et la batterie.


----------



## Roni57050 (23 Juillet 2010)

?????


----------



## Rémi M (23 Juillet 2010)

L'iPhone de remplacement que tu recevras sera un iPhone reconditionne (sûrement), vu qu'ils n'ont pas beaucoup de stock en neuf.


----------



## Roni57050 (23 Juillet 2010)

Ah vraiment je pensais que tu me faisais une blague, d'ou mes "?????".  Demain je rapelle j'en veut un neuf je paye 200&#8364; pour un iphone avec un probleme de batterie alors j'en veut un neuf. Ils sont fou


----------



## Roni57050 (24 Juillet 2010)

Bon jai appeler et effectivement jaurais un reconditionnée, vous pensez quil sera comme neuf ?


----------



## PadawanMac (24 Juillet 2010)

Le terme "reconditionné" a été définis plus haut ! Ecran, coque et batterie en neuf, les composants eux ont déjà servis.

A+


----------



## Roni57050 (24 Juillet 2010)

D'accord merci mais je voulais dire en apparence, sera t il comme neuf ?


----------



## Touny29 (24 Juillet 2010)

Oui c'est l'interieur qui n'est pas neuf


----------



## PadawanMac (24 Juillet 2010)

Roni57050 a dit:


> D'accord merci mais je voulais dire en apparence, sera t il comme neuf ?


Oui, puisque la coque et l'écran sont neufs !!

Est-ce que quelkun a un mégaphone  

A+


----------



## Roni57050 (24 Juillet 2010)

Lol je prefere m'en assurer en tout cas merci a vous =)


----------



## PadawanMac (24 Juillet 2010)

Pas de prob Roni 

A+


----------



## stef69200 (26 Juillet 2010)

Depuis le passage en 4.0.1 je note que ma batterie se décharge plus rapidement qu'avant.
Exemple: rechargée à 100%, 1h30 d'utilisation , 6h en veille, je suis à 82% !!!!
Cela me semble beaucoup vu la faible utilisation non !!!!!

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Rémi M (26 Juillet 2010)

Pour la même durée de l'utilisation, j'ai le même pourcentage.


----------



## stef69200 (26 Juillet 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Pour la même durée de l'utilisation, j'ai le même pourcentage.



Ok, cela me semblait quand même beaucoup !!!

A suivre, merci.


----------



## DarkFight (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,moi apres la premiere charge je le laisse ce decharger tt seul.

entre temps je le branche sur itune pour mettre des ziks etc etc.

la je suis à 51% de batterie restante et j'ai 7h 30 min d'utilisation, et en  veille c'est marquer 2 jours & 13h.

mais je trouve que la batterie ce decharge vite quand meme....

j'ai lue sur d'autres sites qu'au fure et a mesure de charges la batterie tiendrez plus.

la je suis a 51% et e n'y touche plus, je verais demain matin en me levant a combien ca a consomer en veille

cdt


----------



## PadawanMac (28 Juillet 2010)

DarkFight a dit:


> j'ai lue sur d'autres sites qu'au fure et a mesure de charges la batterie tiendrez plus.


C'est le processus normal de toute batterie, mais il doit évidemment être étalé sur plusieurs mois voir années.

A+


----------



## DarkFight (28 Juillet 2010)

bon je vient de me reveiller ma baterie de 51 % et passer a 49%

DONC J'AI PAS DE SOUCIS JE PENSE.


----------



## Rémi M (28 Juillet 2010)

C'est même très sûr, tant mieux pour toi


----------



## C'ountries (28 Juillet 2010)

Les gens qui croient absolument avoir un problème sont juste risible.  avoir un problème avec leur iphone ont un petit soucis, faut arrêter d'être parano. 
Bref je voulais savoir la procèdure a suivre à la reception c'est décharge complète + charge complète? ou l'inverse?


----------



## Rémi M (28 Juillet 2010)

Je suis un peu d'accord, même si 7h30 d'autonomie c'est excellent, même en fesant iPod et SMS je n'y arriverais pas, et je m'en moque car j'ai pris un iPhone pour faire plus que ça. 

Sinon pour ta question, c'est bien ça, et tu fais ça une fois par mois, et ta batterie dura longtemps...


----------



## Roni57050 (30 Juillet 2010)

Hello,

Donc voila j'ai recu aujourd'hui mon nouvel iphone avec normalement une bonne batterie, je l'ai recu a 80%, l'ai branché a itunes pour la restauration et il est a 100%, je vous ferais part de l'évolution quand la batterie sera déchargée.


----------



## Roni57050 (31 Juillet 2010)

alors : 63% avec 2h25 d'utilisation et 9h15 de veille.
Vous trouvez que c'est normal ?


----------



## itako (31 Juillet 2010)

2h d'utilisation ça veut dire plein de trucs, ça peut-être deux heures à jouer à un jeux gourmand en 3D comme deux heures à lire un ebook ... !

Ne commences pas à paniquer sur l'état de ta batterie et il ne devrait y avoir aucun problèmes


----------



## Roni57050 (31 Juillet 2010)

Ouais cest vrai mais quand jen vois certain qui tienne 7h et qui sont a la moitie :s la je vien de me reveiller et jai perdu 8% pendant la nuit, jen deduit quil tiendra jamais 300h lol


----------



## PadawanMac (31 Juillet 2010)

En même temps, le laisser en veille la nuit j'en vois pas l'intérêt à moins d'avoir des nécessités. D'autant que dormir avec un rayonnement autour de soi... Quand on peut limiter les ondes il ne faut pas s'en priver !

A+


----------



## Roni57050 (31 Juillet 2010)

Je suis d'accord si je l'éteint j'économiserais de la batterie c'est sur mais il est dit qu'il doit tenir 300h en veille et je ne pense pas que c'est le cas du mien...


----------



## Rémi M (31 Juillet 2010)

A voir ce que tu laisses allumer comme service pendant la nuit, genre 3G, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, et applications en veille. 

Quand je coupe tout, je perds 1% pendant la nuit, et je vois pas l'intérêt de l'éteindre la nuit, pour le rallume quelques heures plus tard, j'ai toujours laisse allume la nuit mes portables. 

Et puis, toutes la journée tu es entouré d'ondes, à ton travail, chez toi, dans ta voiture, alors c'est pas pour quelques heures, et si tu ne veux pas d'ondes, tu le mets en mode Avion.


----------



## Roni57050 (31 Juillet 2010)

Je suis d'accord je l'éteint pas moi non plus, sa doit etre le 3G qui me bouffe la batterie pendant la nuit :/ mais j'enleve tout ce qu'il ya en fond de tache.


----------



## fayer007 (31 Juillet 2010)

comment fait ton pour évaluer le temps d'utilisation d'un iphone?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------

a c'et bon j'ai trouvé

bon c'est la 1ere décharge de mon iphone, je l'ai recu hier, je l'ai chargé a fond et j'ai 6h d'utilisation et 1 jour et 1 heur de veille est ce que c'est bon?


----------



## Rémi M (31 Juillet 2010)

Roni57050 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord je l'éteint pas moi non plus, sa doit etre le 3G qui me bouffe la batterie pendant la nuit :/ mais j'enleve tout ce qu'il ya en fond de tache.


 
C'est même très probable, la 3G utilise beaucoup de batterie, je la désactive la nuit, et la rallume la journée, mais en ce moment elle reste désactivée 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------




fayer007 a dit:


> bon c'est la 1ere décharge de mon iphone, je l'ai recu hier, je l'ai chargé a fond et j'ai 6h d'utilisation et 1 jour et 1 heur de veille est ce que c'est bon?


 
Oui, c'est normal, et tout dépend de ton utilisation...


----------



## dredg1984 (1 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> A voir ce que tu laisses allumer comme service pendant la nuit, genre 3G, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, et applications en veille.


Salut, je peux savoir comment tu fais tourner wifi pendant la nuit an veille ?
Pour l'info wifi se désactive au bout de quelques sec après la mise en veille.



Roni57050 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Donc voila j'ai recu aujourd'hui mon nouvel iphone avec normalement une bonne batterie, je l'ai recu a 80%, l'ai branché a itunes pour la restauration et il est a 100%, je vous ferais part de l'évolution quand la batterie sera déchargée.





fayer007 a dit:


> comment fait ton pour évaluer le temps d'utilisation d'un iphone?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------
> 
> ...


On vous a pas dit qu'il veut mieux le decharger a fond et en suite charger a 100% voir "plus"?
Pour ma part, je laisse tout tourner sauf la 3G, c rare que je l'ai besoin, il y a des spots wifi sfr partout, mem chez moi je capte, mails toute les heures, parlingo o, Max 3% de mois après une nuit... Ciao


----------



## UbU (1 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Ceci est mon premier post. Je suis cette discussion car je me pose des questions sur la batterie de l'iphone 4. Et je voudrais apporter mon témoignage et avoir votre avis. 

Je possède un iphone 4 depuis la fin du mois de juin. Au depart je n'ai pas eu de probleme de batterie. J'étais comme certains plutôt étonné de la vie d'une charge par rapport au 3 gs. 
Quelques semaines sont passées et depuis quelques jours, la vie de ma batterie a changé. Elle s'est mise a se vider de manière exagérée. 
Ici je voudrais préciser que j'ai désactivé le push, les notifications, la 3g. Seul reste branché le wifi. 
A ce niveau, j'ai constaté que je pouvais perdre jusqu'a 10% en moins de deux heures en ne faisant rien ! C'est a dire en Stand by.

Pour comparer j'ai fait une charge en même temps de mon 3gs ( il est resté en os 3.1.3). En Stand by, là ou l'iphone 4 perdait 10% en 2 heures mon 3gs restait à 100%. 

Bien sur je vérifie que les taches de fonds sont eteintes pour l'iphone4. 

Du coup j'ai fait l'experience de mettre pour la nuit mon iphone en mode avion (plus de wifi, reseau, 3 g etc. ). Au matin, le pourcentage n'avait pas descendu d'un pourcent. 


Et c'est là que je cale. 

Quid de la batterie ? Est elle défectueuse ? si je me réfère au test du mode avion, il me semble que si la batterie est si mauvaise, elle se serait vidée. Mais ce n'est pas le cas. 

Et pourquoi le wifi ou le réseau me boufferait autant de batterie sans rien faire ( ma couverture réseau est bonne, 4 barres) ?

Du coup je le pose des questions. Serait il possible que des applications tierces aient mis le bordel dans l'os. 
Je suspecte la mise a jour de certaines applications. Mais je n'ai aucune certitude. 
J'avais fait la mise a jour de skype il y a une semaine ou deux et j'avais été choqué que l'application lorsqu'elle tournait en tache de fond bouffait une quantité impressionnante de batterie. 
Je me demande du coup si ce ne serait depuis ce moment que mes problemes de batterie ont commencé. 
Rien de certain, que des suppositions. 
Mais est ce qu'une application fermé pourrait "mal" se fermer et continuer a solliciter une partie du cpu ?

Mystère mystère...

j'ai tenté d'eteindre, de faire un hard reset et une restauration. Mais pour le moment cela ne règle pas le probléme. 

Qu'en pensez vous ?


Bien à vous,

UbU


----------



## Esart (1 Août 2010)

La capacité d'une batterie neuve n'est atteinte qu'au bout de 3/4 cycles COMPLETS de charge/décharge.

Arrêtez de psychoter et utilisez vos iPhone. Au bout d'une ou deux semaines vous aurez une bonne idée de leur autonomie.

L'autonomie d'un iPhone 4 est excellente en usage intensif et nettement meilleure que celle d'un 3G.


----------



## kawaidjen (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai eu le même probleme de décharge rapide. Après plusieurs test, c'est le service de localisation qui me plombait, pas de 3g, pas de wifi, pas de notifications et la batterie diminuait en fleche.

Sans la localisation, pas de soucis pour moi.

J'espere que pour vous cela donne le même resultat.

?


----------



## Konami (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai mon iPhone4 depuis peu et je suis étonné de la vitesse de déchargement de ma batterie!Elle ne dure environ qu'une journée avec un temps d'utilisation entre 3 et 4h.Je vais y faire plus attention cette fois ci pour avoir des données exactes mais là avec 44min d'utilisation et 2h50 en veille j'ai déjà perdu 10% (Fb, SMS surtout)...Ca me paraît beaucoup comparé à ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce post. 
J'ai désactivé le 3G vu que je ne le recevais pas dans les locaux où je me trouve.


----------



## Rémi M (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu as désactivé le push, le service de localisation...J

Avant de lire les sujets et d'en conclure trop vite, il faut demander les utilisations car si tu fais beaucoup de jeux, d'internet... la batterie va vite s'essouffler alors que si tu fais des SMS, iPod (comme certains le font) ta batterie va durer plus longtemps (beaucoup)


----------



## Konami (9 Août 2010)

Localisation désactivé mais pas le push (facebook et deux comptes mail uniquement).
Depuis la dernière recharge ça s'est limité à facebook, sms et un appel de 2min..


----------



## Rémi M (9 Août 2010)

Faut roder la batterie  

Après quelques recharges ça devrait aller mieux.


----------



## Konami (9 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Faut roder la batterie
> 
> Après quelques recharges ça devrait aller mieux.



Je l'ai depuis vendredi, les deux premiers jours je l'ai rechargé chaque jour (en attendant que la batterie soit vide) mais je l'utilisais régulièrement. Mais là ce matin ça me parait bizarre quand même..
Tu penses que ça va vraiment s'améliorer avec le rodage?


----------



## Rémi M (9 Août 2010)

Oui, profitez de votre joujou, et arrêtez de faire une fixation sur votre batterie 

Enjoy


----------



## Konami (9 Août 2010)

Oui c'est vrai, je verrai d'ici deux semaines comment ça évolue!


----------



## frederic75 (10 Août 2010)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Oui enfin la il est resté toute la nuit sur ma table de nuit en plein Paris ou je capte parfaitement le réseau.
> 
> Personne d autre n'a de problème de batterie?



J'avoue avoir aussi des doutes suite à une chute un peu rapide et je me demande bien comment ça va pouvoir tenir une journée en conditions "normales". 
Je m'efforce pourtant de faire des cycles complets : Charge à 100% et décharge complète

Mais je surveille comme toi cette question...
Cordialement


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Août 2010)

Arf, c'est évident qu'il y'a un soucis qui est aléatoire. C'est un peu la loterie !

A+


----------



## jack_iphone (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

A votre avis, problème ou pas ?

Utilisation: 3h06 (1h30 de wifi, 2 (deux) min. de communication tél.)
Veille: 23h36
Autonomie restante: 26%

N: localisation, 3G désactivées.

Merci.

Jack


----------



## rom69 (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens m'ajouter à la conversation. 

J'ai acheté un Iphone 4 la semaine passée, et je trouve comme vous, certains problèmes de batterie. 
En désactivant les notifications, la 3G, la localisation, le blutooth, le wifii je perds encore beacoup de batterie. 

Pour exemple, il me suffit d'ecrire 3/4 sms pour perdre 1% de batterie. 

Que j'active la 3G ou non, ma batterie descend toujours de la même manière.

J'ai essayé de restaurer l'appareil (parametres et contenu) et rien n'a changé. 

Quelqu'un aurait il des idées ?

Merci 

Romain


----------



## Nibz (18 Août 2010)

Il suffit de se dire que la batterie de l'iP4 est un peu mieux que celle du 3GS...je dirais 10%/15% mieux mais rien de super significatif. 
Moi cela me convient pour le moment...difficile de dire si les batteries des uns et des autres ont un souci ou non, a moins bien sur que ce soit évident...
Pour ma part si j'utilise l'iPhone 4 je dois le recharger tous les jours même si je peux tenir le lendemain jusqu'à midi...mais je préfère le recharger chez moi le soir...sur le 3GS je n'avais guère le choix il fallait vraiment le recharger tous les jours. 
J'ai acheté un chargeur de poche Kensington, il me sauve la vie régulièrement!


----------



## PadawanMac (18 Août 2010)

De plus j'ajouterai que la psychose ambiante sur ces soucis d'autonomie deja vu sur 3GS, n'arrange rien.

A+


----------



## rom69 (18 Août 2010)

Perdre 15-20 % de batterie en une nuit alors que l'apparei lest en veille, c'est de la psychose ? 
Ecrire 4 SMS et perdre 1% de batterie c'est aussi de la psychose ?


----------



## ekyz (18 Août 2010)

Bien le bonjour à tous,

Je viens vous faire part de mes aventures avec mon iphone 4 !

Je l'ai donc acheter il y a environ 3 semaines au bout des 2-3 premiers jours j'ai vu la batterie descendre à vue d'il sans trop comprendre pourquoi après de nombreux réglages tel que ! : 

- désactivation de la localisation 
-  // des notifications push
- pas de 3g, pas de wifi, pas de réseau de données cellulaires
- pas de bluetooth 
- luminosité 1/4

bref le strict minimum ...

La batterie a soit disant une autonomie de 40h en musique.. 300h en veille..
j'écris quelques sms, je navigue dans les réglages.. je vois le % diminuer de 1% toutes les 10 minutes environs..

J'ai retourné le téléphone au SAV je l'ai récupérer aujourd'hui ! 

réponse de leur intervention : Pas de panne constatée 

travaux effectués : mise à jour version logicielle (4.0.2)

état final : aucune panne constatée après restauration du logiciel 

Je le test arriver chez moi ! SURPRISE !! AU-CUN changement ! 

Est ce normal que la batterie se décharge alors que TOUT est désactiver et que l'on navigue dans les réglages ?

donc arrêter avec votre psychose quand j'en vois qui l'on toute la journée dans les mains et qui sont encore a 50% le soir à coté moi qui perd 1% toute les  5-10 minutes d'utilisation en me baladant dans les réglages et sms.

Je suis en train de refaire un test je suis à 97 % tout est désactiver 

 - 25 minutes d'utilisation  ( sms, 6 minutes  de communication rien d'autre)
 - 3 heures, 36 minutes en veille

pas de 3g / wifi / jeu.. RIEN

Je me ferais un plaisir d'échanger vos points de vus 

Merci : )


----------



## Nibz (19 Août 2010)

rom69 a dit:


> Perdre 15-20 % de batterie en une nuit alors que l'apparei lest en veille, c'est de la psychose ?


Je te l'accorde c'est pas normal...


rom69 a dit:


> Ecrire 4 SMS et perdre 1% de batterie c'est aussi de la psychose ?


La je ne vois rien de très surprenant...


----------



## Rémi M (19 Août 2010)

ekyz a dit:


> Je suis en train de refaire un test je suis à 97 % tout est désactiver
> 
> - 25 minutes d'utilisation  ( sms, 6 minutes  de communication rien d'autre)
> - 3 heures, 36 minutes en veille
> ...



Ça me semble très correct.



			
				rom69 a dit:
			
		

> Perdre 15-20 % de batterie en une nuit alors que l'apparei lest en veille, c'est de la psychose ?



Avec aucunes tâches en fond ?


----------



## C'ountries (19 Août 2010)

Vous me faites grassement marrer !
Biensur que c'est normal de voir les pourcents déscendre, et 1% en 10 minutes c'est très peu. En faisant le calcule ça te ferait plus de 9 heures à ce rythme la, c'est enorme.
Perdre 1 % en écrivant 3-4 Sms je vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant si vous vouliez acheter un téléphone pour son autonomie fallait prendre un 3310 il durait 3-4 jours sans charge. Ca me fait marrer ceux aussi qui se limite aussi juste pour voir leur batterie descendre moins vite au point de se passer du réseau 3G ou du push.. Le téléphone est fait pour être rechargé tout les deux soirs maximum, et encore...
Dans une utilisation normale je dois perdre plus de 10 % toute les heure d'utilisation. Et pourtant j''ai la flemme de désactiver/réactiver le wifi tout les soirs donc il tourne, je laisse la géolocalisation, le push le 3G.

Faut arrêter de psychoter, hein si vous avez peur que votre precieuse batterie perde des % (ce qui est au passage normale) balader vous toute la journée avec un adaptateur secteur...


----------



## iphonefans (19 Août 2010)

rien de conseil~~~~


----------



## Nibz (19 Août 2010)

Inutile de se poser des questions sur quelle appli, combien de temps sur internet, en appel, sur le jeux x ou y, etc...si vous voulez comparer et faire une moyenne il faut rester simple et simplement communiquer vos info iPhone suivantes...pour moi par exemple: 

Durée d'utilisation depuis la derniere recharge complete.

Utilisation: 4h35
En veille: 1 jour 4 heures
Niveau batterie: 11%

Voila...pour ma part je ne me plaint pas.


----------



## ekyz (19 Août 2010)

Euh pour rappel : 

d'après le site d'apple 



                             Temps de conversation :jusqu'à 7 heures en 3Gjusqu'à 14 heures en 2G
Autonomie en veille : jusqu'à 300 heures


                             Navigation sur Internet :jusqu'à 6 heures en 3GJusqu'à 10 heures en Wi-Fi
Lecture vidéo : jusqu'à 10 heures
Lecture audio : jusqu'à 40 heures
Personnellement quand j'écoute de la musique je vois les % descendre aussi vite je pense être loin des 40 heures d'autonomie..

Mais je trouve que pour une simple utilisation de quelques minutes pour envoyer 2-3 sms perdre 2-3% c'est pas rien et rien d'autre ne tourne derrière mais si je commence à aller sur le net en wifi alors là c'est la fête.. je me vois pas non plus rester 10h en wifi loin de là..

Et comme tu dis C'ountries 

" Dans une utilisation normale je dois perdre plus de 10 % toute les heure  d'utilisation. Et pourtant j''ai la flemme de désactiver/réactiver le  wifi tout les soirs donc il tourne, je laisse la géolocalisation, le  push le 3G. "

Je perd aussi 10 % / heure en "utilisation normal" pour envoyer quelques sms mais je n'ai ni géolocalisation, ni push, ni 3g, pas de wifi rien de rien.. c'est normal ?


----------



## Frodon (19 Août 2010)

40h d'autonomie en musique c'est un MAXIMUM et écran ÉTEINT (donc rien que le fait de surveiller le pourcentage de batterie (donc ecran allumé), suffit a faire baisser l'autonomie à un niveau inférieur au max annoncé).

De plus, puisque c'est un maximum, c'est sans doute avec tout désactivé (push, wifi, localisation, 3G voir carrément en mode avion) et écran éteint.

En pratique, personne n'atteindra les 40h de musique, car il y a peu de chance que quelqu'un avec un iPhone ne fasse que ça et désactive tout le reste. C'est quand même un téléphone.

A noter qu'activer ou désactiver la 3G, le WiFi, la localisation et tout le toutim ou pas ça n'aura d'impact sugnificatif que si vous les utilisez.

Le vrai consommateur d'énergie sur un Smartphone, c'est avant tout l'écran. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle les autonomies annoncées les plus importantes sont celles ne faisant pas intervenir ce dernier, soit la musique et la veille.
Ensuite vient le CPU et le GPU, ce qui explique que l'autonomie annoncée en usage ludique est faible voir très faible pour les jeux 3D poussés. Ensuite vient le GPS, puis le réseau 3G et enfin le réseau GSM, évidement cela s'entend en utilisation.


----------



## C'ountries (20 Août 2010)

ekyz a dit:


> Euh pour rappel :
> Et comme tu dis C'ountries
> 
> " Dans une utilisation normale je dois perdre plus de 10 % toute les heure d'utilisation. Et pourtant j''ai la flemme de désactiver/réactiver le wifi tout les soirs donc il tourne, je laisse la géolocalisation, le push le 3G. "
> ...


Je perds plus de 10%, mais ça prouve juste que désactiver tout ça n'a pas d'impact significatif. De toute façon je recharge mon iphone tout les soirs donc j'ai largement assez le long de la journée


----------



## Frodon (20 Août 2010)

En utilisation Surf+Musique en deplacment dans le metro, je perds 5% en 30 minutes, ce qui fait quand même une autonomie pratique de plus de 10H dans ce type d'utilisation, ce qui est conforme avec ce qui est annonce.


----------



## Frodon (20 Août 2010)

Voilà ce que j'ai pu faire avec une batterie pleine au départ:

- appels 1H30
- jeux 3D 1H
- internet 3G 2H
- internet WiFi 2H
- veille 8H45

Total: 15H15 d'autonomie dont 6H30 d'utilisation effective avec un usage très intensif.


----------



## Damze (21 Août 2010)

De même :

Utilisation : 6h10
En Veille : 2 jours

Et encore il me reste 15% de batterie.
Usage surtout de SMS et de surf. Réseau EDGE actif, pas de 3G, wifi désactiver, reveler des mail manuel et luminosité à 1/4, parfois + lors de journée ensoleiller 

Je n'ai pas encore utiliser l'iPod, à voir


----------



## selecto (26 Août 2010)

bonjour a tous et a toute voila jai eu comme vous des problemes de batterie sur mon ip4,je perdais presque a vu d'oeil de la batteries.
donc jai fait un petit test la nuit ,une de 8h alors j'eteignais tout wifi ,3g,localisation apps en double tache ,et le matin je perdais a peu pres 15% cest enorme ,car javais un 3gs avant et et j'en perdais 2 ou 3%,vraiment jetais dégouté avec ce probleme de batterie et l'antenne ca fesait beaucoup je pensais meme a le revendre.
alors jai surfer et jai chercher comme vous une soluce et je suis tombé sur un mec qui parlait d'une app qui lui sucer la batterie meme quand elle n'apparait plus en multitache ,alors jai pris la decision de tout virer tout ce que javais mis comme apps sur liphone et jai refait le meme test la nuit chargé a fond et pour 8h de veille et la au reveil tenais vous bien jetais a 100% .
donc yavais bien une ou peu etre plusieurs apps ki sucer la batterie et qui ne se voyait pas en multitache .et la batterie tient grave 2 voir 3 jour alors quavant jetais a 1 journée .

voila si ca peu vous aider ,moi je remet mes apps une a une histoire de vor cest laquelle qui me bouffer la batterie je vous tiens au courant si je la trouve.

amusez vous bien.


----------



## Damze (26 Août 2010)

Enfaite après quelques usages de mon iPhone 4, je voit qu'il à du mal à tenir la route en surf 3G et en jeux :/

Combien de temps avez vous en jeux et en surf 3G ? Je dois avoir quelques 2-3 heures maximum :/


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2010)

Damze a dit:


> Enfaite après quelques usages de mon iPhone 4, je voit qu'il à du mal à tenir la route en surf 3G et en jeux :/
> 
> Combien de temps avez vous en jeux et en surf 3G ? Je dois avoir quelques 2-3 heures maximum :/



Selon les applis de batteries, tel qu'Accura, un iPhone 4 tiens 1H30 à 2H en jeux 3D, et 4 à 6H en surf.

Si tu mélanges les deux, cela donnera une autonomie entre les deux. Donc si tu fais pas mal de jeux 3D et moyennement du surf, 3H ne mesemble pas surprenant. Si tu fais encore plus de jeux 3D, 2H est parfaitement plausible.

Les jeux 3D c'est le pire pour labztterie, cleautilise quasiment touselles fonctions du téléphone à la fois, CPU, GPU, écran, et parfois même l'accelerometre, voir la bousole et le réseau sur certains jeux. Y'a pas pire pour consommer la batterie à vitesse grand V. Perso je perd facilement 10 à 15% de batterie toutes les dix minutes sur les jeux 3D, surtout les très poussés (Nova par exemple).


----------



## Damze (27 Août 2010)

Ok tu me rassure 
Enfaite l'affichage du niveau de batterie c'est un peu trompeur, on a toujours l'impression que la  batterie se décharge vite.
"Hoo encore 1% qui s'est barré"


----------



## macamac (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai lu avec attention tous les posts précédents, mais je me pose quelques questions au sujet de ma batterie. 

Je suis à 90% après 32 minutes d'utilisation et 15h42 de veille, est-ce normal?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2010)

Oui, ça semble plus que normal même.


----------



## Damze (9 Septembre 2010)

Non, tes symptômes montrent que tu as une batterie en pleine santé


----------



## macamac (9 Septembre 2010)

C'est noté! Merci beaucoup ;-)


----------



## Patchane974 (27 Septembre 2010)

Salut je pense que je poste dans le bon endroit lol. Je me pose des question sur ma batterie, et comme j'ai jamais eu d'iphone avant donc je préfère demander. Voila j'ai la batterie a 100% ce matin et maintenant je suis a 69% et j'ai 1h31 d'utilisation et 9h41 de veille. Je précise que je fais que des sms, aucun appel, 20min de jeux 3D et même pas 20 min sur le net. J'ai la localisation désactivée, pareil pour toutes les notifications et le bluetooth, il y a le 3G et le wifi juste qui sont allumé. J'ai aussi aucun appli en tache de fond. C'est un iphone 4 avec l'ios 4.1, je suis constamment à 4 barres de réseau la plupart du temps. Voila j'aimerais avoir votre avis svp c'est normal? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Rémi M (27 Septembre 2010)

C'est les 20min de jeux 3D qui t'ont pris le plus en batterie après la 3G + Wi-Fi je 'en vois pas l'utilité, soit l'un soit l'autre mais les 2 en même temps ne sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## Patchane974 (27 Septembre 2010)

D'accord merci beaucoup. Le jeu c'était tap tap revenge 3 (version gratuit). Donc il n'a rien d'anormale alors?


----------



## Rémi M (27 Septembre 2010)

Les jeux en 3D consomment beaucoup de puissance, donc augmentation de la consommation en batterie


----------



## Patchane974 (27 Septembre 2010)

ok merci lol


----------



## pookyworld (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

"Heureux" de constater que je ne suis pas tout seul dans la situation. Comme pour vous autres, du jour au lendemain, mon iphone s'est mis à perder 20% de batterie pas heure même et veille et après un reeboot.

Ayant un rdv avec le SAV apple, j'ai préféré effacer l'intégralité de mes données.
Je fais donc réglage / général / réinitialiser / Effacer contenu et réglages (en ayant préalablement tout fait une synchro sur Itunes...)

Le téléphone se retrouve dans l'état "sorti d'usine".

Je refais donc toute la procédure avec initialisation de la SIM. Et la MIRACLE le téléphone ne perd plus que 1 ou 2% pas heure...

Je fait la synchro avec mon itunes. Toutes mes appli, sauvegardes, contacts....sont remis en place et le téléphone remarche comme au premier jours.

La batterie tient à nouveau 2 ou 3 jours...et toujours nickel après une semaine.

Je suspecte cependant soit un chti bug dans IOS 4.1, soit une appli qui reste en tâche de fond quoi que l'on fasse.

A vos reset en espérant que ça marche pour vous...


----------



## steveaustin (29 Septembre 2010)

Je suis tout-à-fait d'accord avec Pookyworld , iOS 4.1 pose sur certains iPhone mais également iPod Touch un sérieux problème de batterie .

C'est pas de la parano , vu le nombre de témoignages , ... inclus le mien!!

Mais souvent , une simple restauration règle le problème ...


----------



## Donald18 (14 Octobre 2010)

Je possède pour ma part un iPhone 4 depuis environ 3 semaines. J'en suis très satisfait, mais je remarque qu'il consomme pas mal, exemple en navigation dans les menus (3g coupé, wifi, localisation, push, wifi également) je perds 1% environ toutes les 1 à 3 minutes, est ce normal?

Actuellement j'ai : Utilisation: 4h et 1 minute et en veille 1 jour 20 heures, niveau batterie 43%, qu'en pensez vous?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Shonen07 (28 Octobre 2010)

Personnellement mon Iphone4 a 3 jours.
Quand je l'ai eu j'ai fais un cycle charge décharge complète.

et la cette nuit il a perdu 10% de batterie. Je trouve ça énorme en veille. 
bien sur wifi désactivé et toutes applications fermés.

C'est normal?


----------



## MacSedik (28 Octobre 2010)

Hello les iPhone users , 

bon j'ai lu là pas mal de posts à propos d'utilisateurs s'inquiétant sur l'état de la batterie. Sachez que premièrement, une batterie ne restera jamais à 100% après 20 mn de jeux (même un Soduku ) ou 4H de surf sur le net ou même 1h d'iPod. Une batterie c'est une batterie c'est fait pour être utilisé! j'ajoute d'ailleurs que la batterie de mon iPhone 4 est la meilleure que j'ai jamais eu de tout mes iPhone! (EDGE et 3GS) elle peut tenir jusqu'à 3 jours! 

Enfin bref, *Donald18* vérifies si tu n'as pas beaucoup de soft qui tournent en tâche de fond (double click sur le bouton home) et vires les soft que tu juges pas nécessaire ou que tu utilise occasionnellement car avec iOS et le multitâche c'est normal que ta batterie diminue de 1% en 3 min. Tu as aussi bien fait de virer le service localisation car ça pompe pas mal ça et ce plus le nombre d'applications est grand qui l'utilisent. Autre chose, les notifications et service push pour mail c'est pareil ça consomme aussi exponentiellement au nombre d'applications les utilisant. Et si vous êtes vraiment maniaques, bah baissez la luminosité à fond mais bon ça gâche l'utilisation de l'iPhone qui comme même est fait pour vivre. 
*Shonen07* : idem regardes les applications qui tournent en tâche de fond et fait un peu de nettoyage si possible. 


Sinon un petit lien pour les nouveaux ---> Cliquez ici


----------



## Shonen07 (28 Octobre 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Hello les iPhone users ,
> 
> bon j'ai lu là pas mal de posts à propos d'utilisateurs s'inquiétant sur l'état de la batterie. Sachez que premièrement, une batterie ne restera jamais à 100% après 20 mn de jeux (même un Soduku ) ou 4H de surf sur le net ou même 1h d'iPod. Une batterie c'est une batterie c'est fait pour être utilisé! j'ajoute d'ailleurs que la batterie de mon iPhone 4 est la meilleure que j'ai jamais eu de tout mes iPhone! (EDGE et 3GS) elle peut tenir jusqu'à 3 jours!
> 
> ...




Je pensais avoir précisé ^^. Rien qui ne touche en fond. Tout fermé. c'est pour ça que je comprends pas


----------



## MacSedik (28 Octobre 2010)

d'accord autant pour moi, fais une restauration sur iTunes et si ça persiste appelles le SAV et oublies pas que le meilleur moyen de préserver la Batterie c'est de l'utiliser régulièrement. je parle en connaissance de cause (MacBook Pro, iPad, les iPod que j'ai eu et les iPhones et j'en passe) c'est bien de faire des cycles complets mais que une ou deux fois par mois, sinon ça bousille la batterie.  

Quand t'arrives vers les 80% branches l'iPhone sur secteur (ou l'ordinateur) laisses-le atteindre les 100% puis utilises le pour voir le comportement de la batterie si ça baisse de 10% en veille encore une fois, par exemple, comme je t'ai dis contactes le SAV car là oui c'est pas normal.


----------



## kalimak (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour :

Alors voila je m'explique , j'ai un Iphone 4 depuis une semaine et les meme problème que  vous a savoir batterie Faible ne tenant pas la charge tout désactivé ou pas elle se vide rapidement , pas mal de recherche et votre site sur le sujet est le plus complet a mon avis !

La soluce est matériel le chargeur de l'Iphone 4 n'est pas Bon du tout "enfin pour moi" , tout est activés et elle se vide très rapidement , le tout éteint et vide je branche le Tel sur mon chargeur Ipad , 2H36 de charge pour en arriver a 100% , push 3g wifi ect.... activés , et la depuis se matin teste de plusieurs applications 3D jeux films ect.... rien ne bouge ou très peu  , je n'ai pas testé le chargeur du 3Gs .

Cordialement Bye


----------



## MacSedik (28 Octobre 2010)

Oui moi aussi j'utilise tout le temps les ports USB de mon mac plutôt que les chargeurs délivrés avec les iBidules, pour charger l'iPhone. c'est mieux mais je ne saurais l'expliquer...


----------



## sebNZ (9 Novembre 2010)

pookyworld a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> "Heureux" de constater que je ne suis pas tout seul dans la situation. Comme pour vous autres, du jour au lendemain, mon iphone s'est mis à perder 20% de batterie pas heure même et veille et après un reeboot.
> 
> ...


 
J'ai exactement le meme probleme, qui est apparu du jour au lendemain...
C'est la premiere piste "positive" que je trouve sur le forum, j'essaie ca et je vous tiens au courant demain... fingers crossed


----------



## ero_one (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir si tous est normal... 

Utilisation : 3h7
En veille : 8h07 = Batterie 73 %. (sa me semble correcte ?)

Utilisation :
What's app, surtout.
Facebook, 5 fois.
mac4ever, visite rapide une fois.
Macgeneration, pareille que pour mac4ever.
2 autres application ouverte pour jeter un coup d'oeil.

J'ai coupé le 3G et les données cellulaires (réseau edge si je ne me trompe pas).
Wifi activer.

Et toutes les applications fermer (double clic sur le bouton home pour les fermer).
Cela vous semble normal ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## Damze (17 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous ! 

Je me posait une questions en revoyant ce topic...Ca fait maintenant 5 mois environ que j'ai mon iPhone, actuellement j'arrive à ne pas passer en dessous de la barre des 50% en journée de cours ordinaire. Mais je me posait une question :

Qu'en ai-t-il du nombres de cycle de batterie ? Est-ce que certaines personnes ont déjà vu leur batterie perdre 80% de sa capacité en faisant + de 400 cycles ? 

400 cycles...ça me parait peut...Rechargement tout les jours, ça tient même pas 2 ans (en comptant 365 jours dans une année), l'iPad elle, tient 1000 cycles, c'est quand même mieux !


----------



## Rémi M (17 Novembre 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui moi aussi j'utilise tout le temps les ports USB de mon mac plutôt que les chargeurs délivrés avec les iBidules, pour charger l'iPhone. c'est mieux mais je ne saurais l'expliquer...



Si cela est le cas, cela peut être "dangereux" pour la batterie car cela veut dire qu'il n'y a pas de blocage de charge, donc la batterie est chargée sans limite et donc elle va s'user beaucoup plus vite.


----------



## dussauju (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même problème que vous avec mon Iphone. De plus, j'ai fait toutes les mêmes démarches telles que réinitialiser mon Iphone, vider la batterie en entié et même j'ai fait changé mon Iphone à la boutique Apple. Les représentants Apple ne voyaient aucune problématique avec mon appareil mais par contre, ils me l'ont changé après deux visites et après avoir effectué tous les tests requis (bon service en passant).

À la suite de l'échange de mon appareil, je nai pas réinstallé mon back-up pour ne pas "contaminer" mon nouveau. Durant deux semaines environ, la batterie se portait à merveille. Mais, la même chose a recommancé... 

J'ai refait les mêmes essais que les gens de Apple m'avait conseillés mais rien de concluant n'a fonctionné. Mais j'ai trouvé !!!  J'ai comparé ce que j'avais de plus que mon conjoint, lui qui n'a jamais vécu ce problème. Sur mon téléphone, j'ai installé un compte de mail "Exchange". Il semblerait que mon compte Exchange se met à rouler en arrière plan même si l'appreil est en veille.

Pour vérifier si vous avez ce problème, le mode veille et utilisation sont à peu près équivalent même si toutes les applications sont fermées (manuellement par moi).

J'ai supprimé mon compte Exchange et je l'ai réinstallé. Cela a réglé mon problème. Si cela se reproduit, je sais maintenant quoi faire.

J'espère vous avoir aidé !


----------



## Redfox03 (8 Juin 2011)

@ dussauju : Je me suis inscrit ici juste  pour pouvoir te remercier!
Ça faisait une semaine que je galérais pour finalement tester ta solution de suppression de compte Exchange.
Ma batterie refonctionne correctement grâce à ta découverte !
Encore merci !


----------



## dussauju (9 Juin 2011)

Salut Redfox03 !

Je suis bien contente de t'avoir aidé ! Je me suis inscrite sur ce forum pour paratger ma découverte !


----------



## Flo234 (24 Juin 2011)

Hello,

Même problème, du jour au lendemain mon iphone4 s'est mis à perdre 20% batterie/heure; l'origine du problème était aussi un compte mail exchange, en attendant de trouver/comprendre le pourquoi, je l'ai désactivé et tout remarche comme il faut !

Merci dussauju


----------



## Rémi M (24 Juin 2011)

Flo234 a dit:
			
		

> compte mail exchange



Un rapport avec le push ?


----------



## maylu (22 Juillet 2011)

Alors là chapeau à "dussauju" , parce qe c carrément magique. Bon g pas de compte exchange je suis sur mobile me, mais g fait réglages-mail-comptes + désactiver nouvelles données......et de 100% à 02h j'étais TOUJOURS à 100% à 9h !!!!!!!!!!
MERCI MERCI MERCI mille fois MERCI !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandella (18 Septembre 2011)

j ai un ipad qui a le même probleme, j ai un compte exchange que je vient de supprimer l'instant, je vous tient au courant !


----------



## Ghjuletta (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai lu attentivement tous vos messages et essayer toutes les techniques pour la batterie mais aucun changement pour mon Iphone 4 que j'ai depuis mai... Je le laisse se décharger et s'éteindre tout seul, je le recharge à 100% pendant la nuit et ça tout les jours donc je pars le matin avec 100% et vers 10h-11h je suis plus qu'à 50%... Actuellement il est déchargé complètement  et avant qu'il s'éteigne j'ai noté une utilisation de 8h et 39 min pour une veille de 12h et 16 minutes... Je n'utilise mon iphone que sur le temps de midi donc pendant même pas 1h et encore que pour répondre à quelques sms... Je ne comprends vraiment pas... Alors ma question est : est ce que je peux le ramener à Apple (oui je ne l'ai pas fait..) sachant qu'il est jailbreaker ? Je ne sais pas si il peuvent le voir pendant la vérification.... Merci de vos réponses, bonne soirée à tous et à bientôt !


----------



## lefoudupuit (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème mais  sur un iPhone 3GS, depuis que j'ai quitté mon job (soit depuis vendredi) la batterie de mon 3GS ne tient plus que quelques heures alors qu'il tenait la journée avant
j'ai un compte exchange (qui n'est plus actif depuis vendredi donc), je le gardais pour avoir accès aux contacts
comment supprimer ce compte sans supprimer les contacts?


----------



## pirouet (22 Octobre 2011)

Même souci sur un iPhone 4S, la batterie se décharge très rapidement (seulement depuis ce matin, j'ai pas compris). Et je viens de supprimer mes comptes exchange, je vais voir si ça change quelque chose...

EDIT : Ce problème de batterie, semble dater de la mise à jour du système d'exploitation sur iTunes.


----------



## Motobart (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème que vous ! La batterie de l'iPhone est vraiment nul ! C'est le seul défaut de l'iPhone . Par contre la batterie de l'iPad est énorme !! . Si vous voulez une meilleur batterie allez sur le bon coins ou eBay et commender une batterie pour votre iPhone  j'ai prit la marque " Cydia Batterie " elle marche mieux  sa vaut le coup pour 25 - 30 


----------



## nikomimi (1 Avril 2012)

Tu pourrait comparer la batterie de l iPhone a d autres smartphones et non tablette ? J ai eu 2 telephone sous Android, un htc desire et desire hd, et en parcourant un peu le forum frandroid, sa concerne un peu tous les smartphones, et la batterie de l iPhone 4 est bien superieur a n importe quel telephone Android.

A titre de comparaison en 3g continu avec le Desire je tenais 2h30 maximum avec l iPhone 4 je tiens 4h.


----------



## mididy75 (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour ,

J'ai un Grand Problème avec mon iPhone 4 je le mais en charge il affiche a 100% une fois que je débranche le chargeur il s'éteint et se rallume pas sans que je le remis en charge et il faut du temps pour qu'il redémarre et en plus quand il se rallume il me mais en date passé par exemple en 2000 et parfois désactivation total du wifi il écrit pas de wifi ..
Je sais plus quoi faire et en plus j'ai pas de garantie et je suis en Algérie 

Aidez Moi S.V.P 


Merci d'avance


----------



## PadawanMac (30 Avril 2012)

Faut vous rapprocher d'un revendeur Apple ou similaire pour remplacer la batterie. Elle est probablement HS. Au pire ça se commande sur l'appstore mais il faudra la faire remplacer par un professionnel.


----------

